# Tuning in UTV & BBC3 on Sky Digital



## docy

Recently got Sky Digital with Multi Room as was having endless issues with NTL.

Anyway I believe it is possible to tune in UTV and BBC3 by going into "Services" and typing in frequencies. Does anyone have these fequencies?

Thanks


----------



## Blinder

They have a really helpful guide to this on boards.ie.
See this thread for the information:
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055038749


----------



## oopsbuddy

Being a newcomer to Sky etc, is it possible to rearrange the channel listing at all so that your favourites or most regularly watched channels are listed first?


----------



## Jock04

oopsbuddy said:


> Being a newcomer to Sky etc, is it possible to rearrange the channel listing at all so that your favourites or most regularly watched channels are listed first?


 

Nope, but you can bookmark your (up to) 50 favourite channels & scan through them fairly quickly with the blue button. As you arrive at each channel, you can use the > key to see what's on that channel later.


----------



## oopsbuddy

Thanks Jock, I must sit down and read the booklet properly too! Cheers


----------



## Jock04

Actually, I only gave a partial answer there.
If you have a Sky+ box, when you go into the TV Guide page you can press the blue button & only get listings for your "favourite" channels.


----------



## oopsbuddy

Thanks again Jock, but another question for you. When I have located UTV for example, through the System Setup search function, and it is now saved in "Other Channels", can I move it to, or store it in the Favourites, and then fast-find it with the blue button? I have a security code installed and have removed some or the riskier channels (eg Adult) so that curious teenagers don't get access, but I think I have to then use this code to view "Other Channels" where UTV is stored, and I want everyone to have access to UTV without giving away the code! I hope that makes sense!


----------



## Sherman

No, you can't put any of the 'other channels' e.g. ITV, BBC 3, 4, News 24 etc. into your favourites.  About the only drawback I can find with Sky tbh, and one that is minor compared to the positives for Sky over NTL.


----------



## Jock04

Sorry Buddy, but no!

The "Other Channels" can't be bookmarked as favourites. Incidentally, if you have, or go for, a Sky+ box, you can't record them either.  (although I'm sure you can record them with a recordable DVD or a VHS video).

I'm far from an expert on the parental control issue I'm afraid, but am wondering if you're set up right if you need a code to get onto the "Other Channels".  I'm reasonably sure you can prohibit adult channels seperately, 1 at a time. That might take a while, but it might get you round your problem.
I'll read the book if I get a chance tonight, I'm kinda curious myself now!


----------



## oopsbuddy

Thanks guys, at least I feel a little better that it's not me, but a system limitation. Regarding the security code, I know I can disable it, but if I do, I think I leave the adult stuff available. If I have the code enabled, it looks for it when I want to view "Other Channels". I will also try and read up on this later and we can meet again tomorrow! Thanks again.


----------



## Jock04

Had a quick look last night. With a Sky+ box, you can choose to remove channels classed as "adult" from your line-up. This should leave you free to have your "other channels" accessible without the need for a pin code.
Don't know if this option's available on the standard boxes. If that's what you have, just have a look through the options on parental control.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## oopsbuddy

Thanks Jock, I think you're right, and it's just my inexperience with my new toy! Will have to keep playing with it!


----------



## PMI

Does anyone know if there are any plans to have UTV or other channels included in the main listing with SKY Digital.
Also is there any other channels other then UTV and the BBC channels available to tune in to "other"


----------



## Jock04

PMI said:


> Does anyone know if there are any plans to have UTV or other channels included in the main listing with SKY Digital.
> Also is there any other channels other then UTV and the BBC channels available to tune in to "other"


 

A look at the boards.ie thread- link above- will give you a list of what's available.
Haven't heard any plans for these channels to be added to the Sky line-up, boards would probably be the best place to watch for news on that.


----------



## docy

Just recently moved to sky digital but never realised that Setanta is only available through subscription. With NTL the basic setanta channel is part of basic package. I was aware that some setanta channels were extra.

Does anyone know if it is possible just to the basic Setanta channel on sky digital without subscribing?


----------



## Jock04

docy said:


> Just recently moved to sky digital but never realised that Setanta is only available through subscription. With NTL the basic setanta channel is part of basic package. I was aware that some setanta channels were extra.
> 
> Does anyone know if it is possible just to the basic Setanta channel on sky digital without subscribing?


 
Nope. ya have to buy the package of all Setanta channels, currently €18 a month I think. No minimum subscription period though, afaik.


----------



## Caveat

Just on the favourites thing - I see it mentioned that certain channels cannot be saved as favourites?  I don't really understand this.

We got FTA recently and via a simple 'ticking' system (through services function maybe?) any of up to 50 channels can be marked as favourites ( I'm almost sure no channels are excluded from this function), which can then be displayed as soon as you turn on, via the blue/black button on the remote.  If I can do it (and I hate this sort of thing) I can guarantee it's easy.

Maybe it being FTA (and thus possibly a slightly different or more basic box?) makes a difference?  I'm not sure...


----------



## oopsbuddy

If you're looking for the rugby, you can sometimes (but not always - check the listings) get it on S4C (Welsh Channel 4) or BBCW. Turn down the sound (if in Welsh) and listen to the radio commentary!


----------



## Jock04

Caveat said:


> Just on the favourites thing - I see it mentioned that certain channels cannot be saved as favourites? I don't really understand this.
> 
> We got FTA recently and via a simple 'ticking' system (through services function maybe?) any of up to 50 channels can be marked as favourites ( I'm almost sure no channels are excluded from this function), which can then be displayed as soon as you turn on, via the blue/black button on the remote. If I can do it (and I hate this sort of thing) I can guarantee it's easy.
> 
> Maybe it being FTA (and thus possibly a slightly different or more basic box?) makes a difference? I'm not sure...


 

Hi Cav
Any of the channels on the Sky Channel line-up screen can be bookmarked as favourites. But "other channels" such as BBC 3 & 4, ITV 2,3 & 4, BBC regional channels such as BBC1 Scotland - any channels that you have to tune in manually - can not be added as favourites & can not be recorded by a Sky+ box.
Another of life's small annoyances, especially for someone like me who has a passing interest in Scottish news!


----------



## Caveat

Ok - maybe it's my set-up?

We paid to have the whole thing installed, tuned, etc etc - basically, ready to watch - we didn't have to do a thing. Whatever way it was done, AFAIK, any channel can be saved as a favourite...

Definitely, we have the BBCs & ITVs as favourites anyway.

...maybe it's just the way the guy worked his sat. magic!


----------



## Jock04

FTA boxes are a different beastie from Sky though.
Sky don't have regional variations, the extra BBC channels & ITV channels as part of their platform here.
It's good that you can tune them in manually, and it's very easy when you have the codes, but it's a bit of a pain to have to select them manually all the time. Also, because they're not on the Sky platform, you can't scan through the extra channels to see what's on later- only the current programme & the next one.


----------

